# Looking for Golden Greek Turtoise



## Yona (Apr 29, 2021)

Hi guys,

I am new to this forum. ??

So I have been looking for Golden Greeks for weeks but I just can't seem to find any available. I live in the UAE so Golden Greeks aren't available locally. Therefore, I have to get them from an online store. So I wanted to ask which online store would you guys recommend? Also, when exactly are they available? ?


----------



## KarenSoCal (Apr 29, 2021)

I can't answer your questions, but welcome to the forum!

It's almost 3:00 AM in California, so lots of folks are asleep.

Hopefully someone will have an answer for you.


----------



## Yona (Apr 29, 2021)

KarenSoCal said:


> I can't answer your questions, but welcome to the forum!
> 
> It's almost 3:00 AM in California, so lots of folks are asleep.
> 
> Hopefully someone will have an answer for you.


Hi, I would like to know is there a forum specifically made for Golden Greeks? Like specific instructions on how to properly care for them?


----------



## TeamZissou (Apr 29, 2021)

There are strict import and export laws with tortoises and other animals. If there is no breeder/store/reseller already in your country, it will be very difficult and expensive to import one for yourself. 

Here are some things for you to read. First is general info, second is care. 






Mesopotamian Tortoise | hermannihavenhome







www.hermannihaven.com










The Best Way To Raise Any Temperate Species Of Tortoise


I chose the title of this care sheet very carefully. Are there other ways to raise babies and care for adults? Yes. Yes there are, but those ways are not as good. What follows is the BEST way, according to 30 years of research and experimentation with hundreds of babies of many species. What is...




tortoiseforum.org


----------



## Tolis (Apr 29, 2021)

Thread 'The Best Way To Raise Any Temperate Species Of Tortoise' https://www.tortoiseforum.org/threa...ise-any-temperate-species-of-tortoise.183131/

Pet shops dont sell tortoises in UAE?


----------



## Yona (Apr 29, 2021)

TeamZissou said:


> There are strict import and export laws with tortoises and other animals. If there is no breeder/store/reseller already in your country, it will be very difficult and expensive to import one for yourself.
> 
> Here are some things for you to read. First is general info, second is care.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the info! I have done general research on the species I am interested in but I also wanted to deepen my learning about them.


----------



## Yona (Apr 29, 2021)

Tolis said:


> Thread 'The Best Way To Raise Any Temperate Species Of Tortoise' https://www.tortoiseforum.org/threa...ise-any-temperate-species-of-tortoise.183131/
> 
> Pet shops dont sell tortoises in UAE?


They do sell some species but not the species that I want (Golden Greek). Added to that, everything in my country is too overpriced! Some stores sell Sulcatas for $1,300 or even more which is why I want to get them from an online store. Added to that, most of the pet stores that I visit locally don't take proper care of their animals. They just want to sell them and they aren't well informed about them.


----------



## Tolis (Apr 29, 2021)

Yona said:


> They do sell some species but not the species that I want (Golden Greek). Added to that, everything in my country is too overpriced! Some stores sell Sulcatas for $1,300 or even more which is why I want to get them from an online store. Added to that, most of the pet stores that I visit locally don't take proper care of their animals. They just want to sell them and they aren't well informed about them.


Keep in mind that if you get end up getting a sulcata or leopard they different needs from temperature species. 
Tortoises are going extinct so to legally import one from abroad is a frustrating time consuming and costly process (been there)
I suggest settle for the healthiest looking young tortoise you can find from a local seller.


----------



## Yona (Apr 29, 2021)

Tolis said:


> Keep in mind that if you get end up getting a sulcata or leopard they different needs from temperature species.
> Tortoises are going extinct so to legally import one from abroad is a frustrating time consuming and costly process (been there)
> I suggest settle for the healthiest looking young tortoise you can find from a local seller.


Yeah, this is why I wanted a Golden Greek. Since it's smaller in size and I have studied mostly about them. Anyways, thank you for your help!


----------



## TeamZissou (Apr 29, 2021)

Buying a tortoise won't be like buying something online from anywhere in the world and having it shipped to you. You are unlikely to find a legitimate seller willing to ship one to you if it's coming from out of country. That said, I would imagine that you could find a Testudo graeca terrestris in UAE with a little work. We have had people show up on the forum with baby T.g. terrestris from your neighbors, Oman and Qatar.

The term "golden greek" is more of a marketing term than an actual species. Testudo graeca terrestris is a highly varied subspecies with lots of color variation from light to dark. It's also impossible to say what exact coloration an adult will have when starting from a baby. There is a long explanation of this on HermanniHaven.com


----------



## Yona (Apr 29, 2021)

TeamZissou said:


> Buying a tortoise won't be like buying something online from anywhere in the world and having it shipped to you. You are unlikely to find a legitimate seller willing to ship one to you if it's coming from out of country. That said, I would imagine that you could find a Testudo graeca terrestris in UAE with a little work. We have had people show up on the forum with baby T.g. terrestris from your neighbors, Oman and Qatar.
> 
> The term "golden greek" is more of a marketing term than an actual species. Testudo graeca terrestris is a highly varied subspecies with lots of color variation from light to dark. It's also impossible to say what exact coloration an adult will have when starting from a baby. There is a long explanation of this on HermanniHaven.com


Thank you so much for the clarification ?☺


----------

